# Recently A+'d and still no IT job



## fable187 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys I'm an A+ certified who with only a year left before I get my bachelor's in Computer science at University of Houston. Ok, first off thanks for checking my thread and thanks for your time. I'm gonna go ahead and lay out the whole story so you guys can all make your oppinions and give me the best inpute you've got. 

My biggest issue right now is that everywhere I go to apply for a job in IT, they hit me with the "where have you worked before in IT?" But thats just it, I'm entry level, at age 25. I've also got a couple of 6 month jobless gaps in my resume due to battling cancer. I'm fine now and on the road to being cured. 

So basically, I've been unsucceful in getting a job where I can gain experience, but till I do get such a job, I'm out of a job as it would seem because such places expect me to have worked somewhere else. 

Anyway, I'm just dying to hear what you guys all have to say, so thanks a ton!!


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah it is tough - the A+ cert is entry level and unfortunately they ask for experience yet the opportunity is not given to gain experience.
Dont give up and you may want to look into expanding your resume with a Network+ and maybe a Microsfot support cert. MCTS for Vista, or MCDST for XP or MCITP Vista.
And of course - that depends on the path you're planning to follow.

Maybe you want to volunteer sometime at the local school or charity computer place to gain some experience? Just an idea. Also support centers like to hire entry level techs for level 1 support.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

As previously suggested, it would be better to continue on to other certifications. In addition the volunteering will definitely help - schools, libraries, boy/girls clubs, ymca or anyplace that has computers. You can get good corporate contacts in some of those places. 

Maybe start your own small business - get your name out. Maybe even help out on different major online forums to keep in practice.


----------



## fable187 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks a lot guys, I've been increasingly busy with work and school. There is no time for volunteer work, however that would be cool. But I have gone and printed out business cards to help get my name out. And have already gotten a few calls for field work. Thanks again, will get back to you guys later.


----------



## fable187 (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm also studying for network plus, expect i'll get it before october


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

good luck!


----------



## jdm93dsm (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah the A+ is entry level, I recieved my cert a few years ago and still had trouble getting my foot into the door. Just keep studying... obtain a few more certs. You will eventually find something. Keep applying for jobs, don't just post your resume on Monster or something. Submit applications and do a follow up for each one, call the employer and check the status of your application or request an interview. Thats how I got my foot in the door. Your first job may not be what you want but stay there as long as possible and gain experience... it will look good on future applications. Good luck


----------



## fable187 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey thanks, I appreciate the info. Right now I'm at Chipotle and being trained for Kitchen manager. But IT is my thing. the last few days I've been enthralled in jailbreaking my IPhone. As far getting my foot in the door, a few folks at work have asked me how much I'd charge to help them with pc problems. Also I've gone and designed some business cards to help get my name out.

Which brings me to my next question, besides going from scratch, whats a good way to start off your own pc repair/networking business? If you guys have any pointers that would be awesome, but if not its no big deal, I've got other channels who can answer that question. 

Thanks again


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Volunteer experience does count, so do make sure to include that on your resume and make a point of it. Starting off by, for example, providing volunteer technical support for organizations will help significantly in getting your foot in the door.

Oh and whatever you do, do *not* start your own business in any way, shape, or form without at least a few years of experience under your belt. Trust in the thousands of people who have regretted it.

Once you get at least a little of "countable" experience under your belt, start looking at Tier 1 Helpdesk and other low-level desktop support positions.


----------

